# Uinta backpacking trip



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

I know I am a bit early thinking of a high unita's trip but I need to get planning. So I was looking for some information about trails and lakes in or around late july. My wife and I are planning around a two or three day trip. Anyone who has done this in the past I would love to know what your expirience was, what you loved, and what you would do diffrently. We would really like to get into some cutt's on the trip too. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

*wyogoob* has extensive knowledge of the Uintas. I'm sure he'll chime in...

I'd like to explore them more than I have.


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

A while back I did a 50 mile trip with a cousin of mine. We hiked from Mirror Lake to Moon Lake. Along the way there were a few small lakes that provided some GREAT Brooke trout fishing. Looking back on it, I wish we hadn't hurried the hike so much. We didn't ration our food very well (seeing as how we were bottomless pits back then :EAT and ended up getting a lot of our gear wet in the summer thunderstorms that are prevelant in the Uintas. Because of this, we rushed to get to our destination where warm food and dry clothes awaited us! It was an amazing hike, and an awesome experience non-the-less!


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

No question wyogoob is the authority in this part of the country when it comes to hiking and fishing the Uintas. But, another great resource is Jeffrey and Brad Probst's book "Hiking Utah's High Uintas". I am an amateur when it comes to great place to go in those hills, but one of my favorite hikes is from Hoop Lake (on the North Slope) to Kabell lake. Its about 5 miles and only has a couple steep parts that are all relatively short. If you get really adventurous and have the time, you can hike another 4 miles to Island Lake. 

Last time I went to Kabell, in 2008, there were plenty of Cutts up there, but they were all very small. Good luck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob said:


> No question wyogoob is the authority in this part of the country when it comes to hiking and fishing the Uintas. But, another great resource is Jeffrey and Brad Probst's book "Hiking Utah's High Uintas". I am an amateur when it comes to great place to go in those hills, but one of my favorite hikes is from Hoop Lake (on the North Slope) to Kabell lake. Its about 5 miles and only has a couple steep parts that are all relatively short. If you get really adventurous and have the time, you can hike another 4 miles to Island Lake.
> 
> Last time I went to Kabell, in 2008, there were plenty of Cutts up there, but they were all very small. Good luck.


No one knows the Uintas like the Probsts. I have used their books. They use horses and have been to most, if not all, of the lakes in the High Unintas.

The Utah DNRs has published drainage-specific booklets for the Uintas. I used them as my guide more than anything. I would photo-copy the drainage map and the info on 20 to 25 lakes, throw it in a ziploc bag with a stick of salami and a pack of smokes and go hiking.

Kabell is very cool, a great over-nighter. Island Lake used to be good fishing, but it's been a long time since I was on it. I looked down on it from the top of the divide in 2005 though......Me and Scott and a dog name Ginger. Good times.


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

http://www.cordellmandersen.com/ here is a guy thats in his 70s and still hikes the unitas by himself and gets some great pictures i have heard him on the utah outdoors show saturday morning.

Check out his site and pictures, makes you long for the unitas and summer time again.


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

summit72 said:


> I know I am a bit early thinking of a high unita's trip but I need to get planning. So I was looking for some information about trails and lakes in or around late july. My wife and I are planning around a two or three day trip. Anyone who has done this in the past I would love to know what your expirience was, what you loved, and what you would do diffrently. We would really like to get into some cutt's on the trip too. Thanks in advance.


I don't think you're too early planning a trip for the summer. I'm planning a trip to the Uintas as well. As bad as I want to do a hiking/fishing trip up there, I gotta settle for a driving trip with the wife and kids instead. As long as I get out there and see the beauty of those mountains and get time to fish, I'll be happy.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're looking for a short hike you might try the Fehr Lake trail. If you take it past Fehr you'll camp in a nice spot with quick access to three different lakes. Haven't been there for two or three years but it was really great fishing then.


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info. We would love to get into the back country but not get in over our heads. Any advice on a great pack for women that could handle three days worth of gear? Shes a small gal so thats why I ask? Also a good pack for me I am a big guy around 6'4'' we want to spend our money wisely. I am assuming that spending the most on a pack and footwear is the smarter move. Any thoughts?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

My wife is 5' 5" and she has a women's pack from Alpine that's adjustable and really fits her well. I'm 6' 9" and I have yet to find a pack that adjusts enough to accomodate my long torso. Footwear is critical! They say a pound on your feet is equal to about 7 pounds on your back so stay away from hunting boots that are heavy and stiff. My personal favorites are New Balance trainers for summer and Corcoran boots for fall/winter. Whatever you buy make sure you wear them in before you start your hike. That's the number one mistake backpackers make. A new boot makes for a painful hike.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sparky00045 said:


> http://www.cordellmandersen.com/ here is a guy thats in his 70s and still hikes the unitas by himself and gets some great pictures i have heard him on the utah outdoors show saturday morning.
> 
> Check out his site and pictures, makes you long for the unitas and summer time again.


Thanks for the link, nice website I hope I can get around like that guy when I'm 75!!


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

I did a little longer hike a few years ago where we started in the Grand Daddy basin and ended at Mirror lake. You could get a map and start at mirror lake and decide how many miles you want to do each day. There are countless lakes within a few miles of there. All the lakes we fished after Granddaddy had brookies in them. Granddaddy had all cuts, at least what we caught. AS far as packs, go to a few stores and try our what ones feel good. Most good outdoors places will have weighed packs you can try. I am a HUGE fan of Danner boots. I have a pair of pronghorn 6" ones I use for hiking and hunting. When I did the long hiking trip I had a brand new pair of Danners that I had never worn before and I did over 30 miles in them and not one blister or hot spot on my feet. Well worth the money if you are going to do any hiking. My wife on the other hand swears by merrel hiking boots. Just my 2 cents


----------

